

Show HN: Scanning+Archiving Program For Going Paperless/Saving Notes (Linux) - ttttannebaum
http://code.google.com/p/page-archive/

======
wladimir
Great :) This is exactly the kind of tool I've been looking for for a while.

------
babeKnuth
Linux only?

~~~
ttttannebaum
I haven't tested it on Windows yet. The GUI is done with GTKBuilder, it relies
on an image viewer and a scanning program native to Linux, but those commands
can be changed. Not sure how much of this would work.

